# Jen1604s super chilled wedding journal



## jen1604

Hi :wave:

So, I'm Jen, groom-to-be is Alex. I have two little munchkins (not biologically Alex's). 
We have been practically glued to each others sides for the last 9 months and have decided to take the crazy but very exciting challenge of planning a wedding in 6 weeks! 

Our families are very very happy and excited and completely behind us which is fab! 

We are going for a very chilled slightly hippy wedding (like us a couple). Wedding will be at a registry office in Cornwall and then off to the beach do pictures (hopefully it will be warm!!) and then to a lovely pub for food and drinks. 

My dress and shoes are sorted and today is going to be a boring but manic day of ringing people and sorting out 'official stuff' :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

OOOoo wow! Congratulations, so exciting!

My Aunty got married after knowing her then H2B for 7 months, and they have been happily married for 2 years now, and they are going strong

Hopefully the weather will be warm, as the pics at the beach would look stunning.

Do you have a picture of your dress?

Good luck in all the planning, these next 6 weeks will fly by!

:flower:


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: I am so, so happy for you chick :kiss: 

Oh, and we need to add each other on FB Missus! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Aww how lovely! J's parents got married after being together for 3 months and 45 years later they're still going strong! Just goes to show that when you know you've found the one, dont mess around! :hugs: 

Love the sound of your wedding, super chilled is always a good thing.. and organising in only 6 weeks? Wow! Mind you, it can be done.. look at those grooms on Dont Tell the Bride.. they manage in 3 weeks (tho how some of them actually do it is beyond me :haha:) 
If you're ordering specialist things in (silk flowers that need to be made up etc) then make sure you tell them when the wedding day is - even shave a week off the date so that you KNOW you'll get your stuff before the day ;) 

Good luck sweets :D


----------



## jen1604

Thank you girls- im actually not too stressed yet, I think I would be more stressed if I had more time to think about all the organising but because I'm just getting on and doing it I'm not worried! 

This is my dress... 
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_008010250385_-1
And I will have to find a picture of my beautiful shoes. I'm not sure about shoes on the beach though. I don't think I want to wear heels, I'm thinking about either really gorgeous flip flops or white Converse :rofl: And then put my heels back on after the beach, just don't want them ruined and sandy!
Alex will be wearing grey and pink, Lennon will be having a tiny matching suit and Ophelia will be wearing pink too I think. 
We're having a pink and paisley theme, our invites are paisley print, and guest book. And looking at a few favours with paisley print on! 

Ok I'm babbling now :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

booflebump said:


> :wohoo: I am so, so happy for you chick :kiss:
> 
> Oh, and we need to add each other on FB Missus! xxx

Definitely :kiss: Will PM you honey xx


----------



## Shabutie

This is the site we are getting Amara's Dress from. I had a look for pink dresses for you.

https://www.cindaclothing.co.uk/Flo...rty/Flower-Girl-Dress-2-3-Years/prod_278.html

https://www.cindaclothing.co.uk/Flo.../Pageant/Party-Dress-2-3-Years/prod_2059.html

:flower:


----------



## morri

hey sounds great :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That dress is gorgeous hun congratulations so pleased for you I really am! You need to add me to FB too!! :flower: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations! You seem very calm and collected, I'm impressed! I guess you don't really have time to worry with a 6 week deadline. Maybe last minute is the way to go! 



jen1604 said:


> I don't think I want to wear heels, I'm thinking about either really gorgeous flip flops or white Converse :rofl:

I was considering white converse too! :haha:
I'm terrible in heels, so I'll wear heels to the ceremony and for photos, and white or dark red/burgundy converse for the meal (local wetherspoons - v classy! :haha: ) and possibly reception (after the first dance).
Tempted to have some photos wearing the converse too... just because they're so "me"!


----------



## jen1604

Cottleston I'm definitely going to have some pictures in my Converse :thumbup:

Today Im talking to the pub/hotel that we will go to afterwards, it's actually on the beach and is gorgeous! Kind of stuck for what to do for food, I want to do cream teas but I know I'll have to have some kind of substantial food for the people that have travelled really far aswell :wacko: hmmmmmm. 

Xx


----------



## jen1604

Also, might have accidentally eaten a packet of Oreos for brekkie, planning makes me hungry...


----------



## booflebump

Could you do cream teas just right after the service, like a wee picnic? Then have a sit down tea at the pub later? xxx


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations! Love the sound of your day, so chilled and sounds like its all about the actual marriage which is lovely...

PLEASE do a bare-foot shot on the beach in your dress!!!! (which is lovely btw!) It makes for an amazing shot, and iv always wished I could do it...always looks amazing in bridal mags :cloud9: Then definitely with the converse- would be brilliant!


----------



## jen1604

I think that's what we will do Boofs but I think a lot of our guests will be going in the evening, both of our families live 5 hours away from where we're getting married. Everyone is staying in Cornwall the evening before and a lot will stay for afternoon things then go on home. 

My sisters will be leaving to get the kids to bed too so me and Alex can stay in the hotel overnight and make our way home in the morning.

The day we're getting married is the day before ophelia turns 3 so she will be thoroughly spoiled too, my sisters are going to wake her up with balloons and presents and then a little bit after she wakes up we will be arriving home for more presents for her and general wedding/birthday celebrating xxx


----------



## jen1604

twiggy56 said:


> congratulations! Love the sound of your day, so chilled and sounds like its all about the actual marriage which is lovely...
> 
> PLEASE do a bare-foot shot on the beach in your dress!!!! (which is lovely btw!) It makes for an amazing shot, and iv always wished I could do it...always looks amazing in bridal mags :cloud9: Then definitely with the converse- would be brilliant!

Thank you Twiggy :cloud9: I will get that shot and maybe a couple of dress hitched up and paddling in the sea shots :thumbup: 

And you're right, for us it is more about the marriage than the day, we just want to start the rest of our lives as a proper little family really, I can't wait! Xx


----------



## booflebump

Jen - it sounds perfect....I had an amazing, wonderful day, but I would have loved to run barefoot across the beach in a floaty dress! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Yes, I agree with Boofs.. having the opportunity to run across the beach in my wedding dress would be the icing on the cake! But I have no chance round my way.... I guess I could always order in some kiddies play sand and sprinkle that on the patio at the venue! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

sounds ace!!!!!!!!!! congrats and welcome! x


----------



## jen1604

Thank you girls :flower: 

Well it's all coming along fantastically, food and cream teas are all sorted with our beautiful hotel on the beach and our room to stay on our wedding night which has a balcony with the most perfect view ever is booked :) 

Only thing that's causing me hassle is Pez dispensers :rofl: :dohh: the first present I ever gave A was a Spongebob Squarepants Pez dispenser and sweeties so we've decided to give them to everyone at the reception but who knew they were so collectable?? Some of them on eBay are like £155 :wacko:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Are you looking for spongebob ones in particular?
Wow I haven't had pez in probably 15-20 years!!

The hotel room sounds wondeful. In fact, the whole beach wedding sounds incredible :)


----------



## jen1604

Nope, any character really. 

I think I need to go to cash and carry and see how much they are there because eBay'ing them isnt working out that cheap at all!Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

https://www.sweetstall.com/acatalog/Pez_wholesale.html

Is that link any good? Just over £15 for 12.
I Googled "wholesale pez" and that was the first result. Might be worth googling again compare prices xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations :D

I tried that dress on - lovely!

6 weeks is not long! :rofl: you have lots of planning :D

Add me on FB too hun xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Yay you have a journal! hehe :) so happy for you, and that dress.... gorgeous! Youre gonna look STUNNING xx


----------



## Mynx

Here's a Spongebob one on Ebay ... any good? There were more of the other characters from the cartoon too :thumbup:


----------



## jen1604

Sorry girls, haven't updated in days.

Well I think im going to have to go for brand new Pez because used ones are actually more expensive on eBay :wacko: How does that work?!?

I've got mine and the kids shoes sorted, both babies are going to be wearing pink Converse (Lennon will be wearing pink and grey anyway to match Alex, I think he'll look cute and not TOO crazy in them)

We are giving notice of the marriage on Thursday and I don't think I've got much more to organise!! Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Eeeekkk!! It's all exciting :happydance: :D x


----------



## booflebump

Eep, it's all so romantic. And Lennon is going to look so cute in his Converse. I can't believe Ophelia is going to be 3 soon x


----------



## honeybee2

lennon is such a cute name! love the pez idea xx


----------



## jen1604

Boofs, I can't believe shes going to be 3 either, it's so scary. She starts Preschool in September at the primary school she will be going to so this September is literally the start of school for us :cry:

The diet starts today! It was meant to start a few days ago :blush: but we had friends over for dinner two nights in a row and last night a lot of pizza may have been consumed. Oops. So from today big diet is commencing. I only want to lose half a stone so hopefully I can do it. Unfortunately alexs opinion is just 'you're hot, dont you dare lose any weight' so it will be secret dieting! Xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's right though!! You are one hot mama! :D

Awww I know what you mean about Ophelia starting nursery my baby is starting school in September :wacko: x


----------



## jen1604

Thank you honey, you know when you've just had a really social few weeks though and you can feel you're a bit heavier than normal and not at your best? 

What kind of diet are you doing? Just good old healthy eating and exercise? Xxx

And oh my gosh actual school this year?? How are you feeling, I'm nervous enough about preschool, I'm going to be a wreck when O is starting school, I'm so
used to having her with me every second that I'm not at work! Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup I know exactly what you mean!! :lol:

I'm doing Slimming World ... I love it. Can eat almost anything really :) just as long as you fry in fry light and not oil or deep fry and cut all visible fat off things your on your way :lol:

Yeah actual school :) She'll be going into reception! :shock: I'm a bit mixed tbh ... looking forward to it but kinda not :lol: I don't think it will be as bad as it will with Thomas as I have Thomas almost every day ... I get 6 hours a week without him :lol: whereas Caitlin's at nursery every morning then my mums on a Monday and Thursday and MIL's on a Tuesday and Friday so it's almost like she's at full time school anyway!

Hows the plans coming? Ican't believe your doing it all in 6 weeks :wacko: your mad :haha: x


----------



## Seraphim

:wohoo:

I wondered why The Sisters were talking about dresses. Can't believe I found out on BnB. Congratulations :dust:


----------



## jen1604

Thank you thank you :) 

I know, it's not even on Facebook yet. We are still awaiting the correctly sized ring (tomorrow hopefully) and I don't want to change my status to engaged til I have a pretty ring to show off ;) 

Plans are coming along beautifully thank you Kelly, although waiting for annoying people like my gran to reply is irritating. We're only having I think 20 people, 90% of them are family so honestly it's been super easy to plan. All I've got left to do is get bridesmaids outfits and wait for people to RSVP!! xxx


----------



## jen1604

And I just ate 15 celebrations chocolates for lunch :rofl: Diet fail already! X


----------



## dani_tinks

Aw hun you don't need to diet! :hugs: 
I've given up with my diet, decided i'll just tone what I have instead! lol xx


----------



## jen1604

dani_tinks said:


> Aw hun you don't need to diet! :hugs:
> I've given up with my diet, decided i'll just tone what I have instead! lol xx

:thumbup: You never needed to diet anyway chica, you're so slim,you must weigh a stone less than me? Toning up is good though, I need to do the same thing, I think I would be fine with the size I am now if I was a bit less wobbly ;) x

Today is an exciting day!! We have an appointment this afternoon to give our notice of marriage so then we will be officially 'allowed' to do it :happydance: and after that we are off to pick up my ring which is finally at the jewellers. Eeek! 

Also sorting out with work my change from regular work there to only sporadically when they really need me as the council have asked me to do a lot more work with them telling people about cloth nappies and getting the cloth nappy trial kits out to new mamas. It's all change in this house at the moment. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So from today you will be officially engaged? :happydance: 

It's all good change though! Go you :D x


----------



## jen1604

Yep, will be all Facebooky official and everything as soon as the ring is on my finger :D woop woop :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Aww congrats on getting your ring hun! And woohoo for the Notice of Marraige too! We have ours (second one!!!) on 17th June :) x


----------



## jen1604

Hi :wave:

Well, this is my ring for anyone who hasnt seen it via faceybook 
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/134b0401.jpg
I love it soooo much!

I have got mine and Lenis converse this week-both pink :) Apart from that I've been really lazy on wedding stuff. My girly is going to my mums for a few days next week though so I will have lots more time to get things done with only one toddler running about needing my attention. 
I hope this beautiful weather stays around, this is perfect beach wedding weather :cloud9: 
Alex is working tonight so I'm on my own, going to watch girly movies while doing a bit more eBay wedding shopping I think :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

its beautiful! xx


----------



## Mynx

Oooo gorgeous ring! Very similar to my white gold one :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's gorgeous hun :flower: x


----------



## jen1604

One month today and it will be Ophelias birthday and the first day I'm waking up as someones wife :happydance: 

I am going suit shopping tomorrow with the groom and best man and once that is sorted I can get Lenis little suit :D

Walked 5 miles yesterday on my get for mission,aiming to do another long long walk today, also aiming to eat less junk food ;) 

Need to sort out favours this week too. Starting to feel a tiny bit stressed! X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done with the walking hun that's great! I bet you feel better for it too. 

Don't stress hun it will all come together :hugs: xx


----------



## honeybee2

The exercise will help with the stress hun xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Absoulutly love your ring, its gorgeous x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope your feeling less stressed today hun x


----------



## NuKe

HOW have i only just found this?!?!?!?!?! I love your dress jen, and the cons :thumbup: and cannot wait to see the mini suit!!! I looooooooooooooooove paisley print too!!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. what are u doing for favours??


----------



## jen1604

Hello :wave:

Thanks for popping in Nuke :) For favours we are doing sweeties in silver paisley print cones and I think we are going to do personalised packs of seeds as well. What are you having for favours. Unfortunately I spent quite a bit of money that was meant to be for favours when C&Cs had 40% off Ittis the other day :blush: 

Well Alex went to go get his suit yesterday. So, all along he has been saying he wants grey, definitely not black and a light pink. So that's fine, I have grey in my head and have found loads of suit options for Lennon. And what does alex see and decide he loves and needs?! This....

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/90a9519a.jpg

:dohh: :dohh: He's such a pain :rofl: and now I can't find any suits with that colour of pink on for Lennon. As if I didn't have enough to figure out in a short amount of time as it is. I do like the suit A picked though, the top hat is going to look ace. I wonder if it would be too crazy to get Leni a mini top hat...


----------



## honeybee2

thats very bright!


----------



## NuKe

i LOVE it!!! that's almost the colour my hair is gonna be! its definitely fuschia! real men wear pink :smug:

our favours are little rainbow coloured organza bags, and inside is a skull temporary tattoo, a glowstick, a mini pot of bubbles shaped like a champagne flute, a chocolate with our names and the date on the wrapper, a couple of rock sweets with things like "wedding day" and "true love" through them, and i think im going to make seed paper as well and put a piece in!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. nothing wrong with a mini top hat... im wearing one!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I LOVE that colour! It's amazing!! :D I so wish my hubby would have worn something like that :haha: I'm sure you can get a mini top hat for Leni! Have you tried asking in the suit shop for a suit for Leni? We got Thomas a suit from the place we got ours. The smallest size they did was a 2 years and he was 18 months so they had to take it in and up a bit but it was lovely to have him matching! Ask them! x


----------



## NuKe

^^ great idea!


----------



## jen1604

NuKe said:


> i LOVE it!!! that's almost the colour my hair is gonna be! its definitely fuschia! real men wear pink :smug:
> 
> our favours are little rainbow coloured organza bags, and inside is a skull temporary tattoo, a glowstick, a mini pot of bubbles shaped like a champagne flute, a chocolate with our names and the date on the wrapper, a couple of rock sweets with things like "wedding day" and "true love" through them, and i think im going to make seed paper as well and put a piece in!

Your favours sound amazing! The rock will be ace! I looked at bubbles too, definitely going to get some for the littlies that are there.



MissMummyMoo said:


> Have you tried asking in the suit shop for a suit for Leni? We got Thomas a suit from the place we got ours. The smallest size they did was a 2 years and he was 18 months so they had to take it in and up a bit but it was lovely to have him matching! Ask them! x

That's a really good idea :thumbup: Thank you :thumbup: I will give them a call later on and see what they can do.

I have a very unhappy little boy today :( he's teething and full of cold so we are currently slobbed out on the sofa eating chocolate chip brioche loaf. Bless him. 

Really not sure what to do with my hair for the big day. It's currently bright bright red and I don't know whether to keep it like that or dye it back to it's normal dark brown.. X


----------



## NuKe

I have made activity boxes for the kiddies to keep them entertained and picked up a 6-pack of little bubble pots in tesco for 1.50! :thumbup:

I'm still 100% on my hair. It was bright bright red too, but i decided to bleach it out and its nearly all out now, been trying to get it as light as possible so when i dye it just before the wedding itll be SUPER bright (either pink or red)


----------



## jen1604

Pink hair would be really cool :thumbup: I'm kind of thinking natural for the day then due it back after, just can't decide. 

We got the bridesmaids dresses last night :happydance: they are a prom dress style in fuschia pink with big white spots on. 

I am not looking forward to working tomorrow :( There is such a bad atmosphere there at the moment, just want to leave and do my nappy thing. Only 4 more weeks left of it though xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

whys it so bad hun??

i dont think id feel right with a natural hair colour. since i was 16, its either been blue, red, pink, purple, green etc! it's just me!


----------



## jen1604

Its not really that bad. I love the job and love the industry. I'm just quite close to my bosses, they own my house, I've worked there since I was 18 and the fact that I want to leave and do something that couldn't be more different has made a bit of an atmosphere, my boss is acting like he feels almost a bit betrayed?
But at the same time, I'm a mum now and so helping the council out with trial kits and doing nappy demos At baby groups and stuff is much more realistic to spend time on than the fetish industry?!? Bah. 
Sorry, went off on one there a bit :blush: Moody today :blush: 
Xx


----------



## NuKe

sod them, u and ur lo are the most important!


----------



## jms895

Love your OHs suit! Wish my OH would wear something like that!

Wow only a month away, so exciting for you! :D xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

hello! :hi:

just thought if pop in, I stalked your journal recently and love your ideas! but, (and forgive me if I'm wrong!) was it you who was looking for the Pez dispensers?? it's just I saw them in our local 99p shop and thought of you-so if you're still looking for them perhaps head on
down there. sorry if it wasn't you I'm thinking of!


----------



## jen1604

Yes it was me Donna! Thank you :kiss: 

Sorry for my lack of effort the last couple of days ladies, we had to go to a christening at the weekend which was manic- 2 children under 3 on a train, tired and grumpy, SO not fun.

The man at the hotel who is in charge of weddings and food has gone away until the 21st. Everyone is trying to reassure me but it's stressy, we still have things tonirganise with him and by the time he gets back we will only have 2 weeks to do it!! 

Need to send the vows we've chosen back today! Xx


----------



## NuKe

2 weeks is more than enough time! you can plan everything and have it ready to tell him when he comes back! just make sure u write EVERYTHING down!!! especially any questions! I have a piece of paper on my fridge and if i randomly think of something i need to ask i add to it, as ive been guilty of meeting with the woman from my venue and going totally blank!

ETA: do we get to read your vows? ;)


----------



## jen1604

Thanks Nuke, I'm feeling a ton calmer about it. What I want is pretty simple so hopefully there will be no problems!

I'm currently doing slimfast diet in an attempt to shift a little bit of weight before the wedding (which is now in *two weeks and 5 days!!!! Oh my god!!*. According the scales I have lost 2lbs since yesterday. I better have done or this hunger is so not worth it! 

Well the suit place didnt do baby suits but I think I've found one on eBay, it's black with a silvery Paisley tie, it also has a Paisley waistcoat but Alexs mum is making Lennon a pink waistcoat anyway. That's another thing sorted. 

Now I need-- My bra to arrive!!
Order Lennons suit
Decide what im doing with my hair
Wedding rings

I think that's it but it probably isn't.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like it's all ready almost :happydance: :D not long now!!! Xx


----------

